# spring, summer, autumn, winter



## jana.bo99

Croatian:   proljeće, ljeto, jesen, zima

Slovenian:  pomlad, poletje, jesen, zima

Spanish:    primavera, verano, otono, invierno

German:     Fruehling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter

French:      printemps, ete, automne, hiver


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A correction:



jana.bo99 said:


> Spanish:    primavera, verano, *otoño*, invierno


----------



## jana.bo99

Thank you.

It would be nice, to have all signs!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: primăvară, vară, toamnă, iarnă


----------



## sam1978

Italian: primavera, estate, autunno, inverno.


----------



## ukuca

*Turkish:* ilkbahar, yaz, sonbahar, kış

And a correction:
* French:     * printemps, été, automne, hiver


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian*: весна лето, осень , зима


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*
lente, zomer, herfst, winter.

Groetjes,

Frank

PS: 
German: Fruehling, also Fr*ü*hling


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Estonian*: kevad, suvi, sugis, talv 
*Latvian*: pavasaris, vasara, rudens, ziema


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish: *vår, sommar, höst, vinter.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*kevät*,* kesä*,* syksy*,* talvi*

Hungarian:

*tavasz*, *nyár*, *ősz*, *tél*


----------



## Outsider

*Portuguese*: Primavera, Verão, Outono, Inverno.


----------



## kiyama

Català: primavera, estiu, tardor, hivern


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
xuân, hạ, thu, đông.


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi: bahaar, garmi, path jhar, sardi


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese: haru, natsu, aki, fuyu.


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: bahâr, tâbestân, pâyiz, zemestân


----------



## Alijsh

panjabigator said:


> Panjabi: bahaar, garmi, path jhar, sardi


*garmi* and *sardi* are apparently Persian words (as well as bahâr) but in Persian, they initially mean warmth and  coldness respectively. Do they also mean so in Panjâbi?


----------



## panjabigator

Yes, they refer to both temperature and seasons.  There are other words for them in Panjabi, but I think these two are more widely used.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hungarian:nyár, ősz, tél


----------



## kusurija

Česky(Czech):
jaro, léto, podzim, zima

Lietuviškai(Lithuanian):
pavasaris, vasara, ruduo, žiema

日本語(Japanese):
春[haru]
夏[natsu]
秋[aki]
冬[fuyu]
Sorry, Flaminius, I only added Kanji characters...


----------



## karuna

panjabigator said:


> Panjabi: bahaar, garmi, path jhar, sardi



But don't Indians use 6 seasons instead of 4 tradition western ones? Namely _hemanta, shishira, vasanta, grīshma, varsha, sharad, _or late autumn, winter, spring, summer, rainy season, early autumn in western terms.


----------



## panjabigator

You know what, now that I think about it, I did forget the monsoon season.  I do not recognize all the other terms that you list, but they very well could be the case for Hindi.  The monsoon would be called "saavan" in Panjabi and I presume matches the term Varsha from your list.  "Vasanta" denotes the harvest and is a name of a month.  That's all I know.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Karachay-Balkar: Jaz, jay, küz, k`ysh
*Chechen:* B1aste, a`khke, gu`yre, 1a


----------



## MarX

Well, in *Indonesia* we don't have no four seasons, but we still have words for them.

autumn = *musim gugur*
winter = *musim dingin*
spring = *musim semi*
summer = *musim panas*

*musim* means _season_
*dingin & panas* are _cold & hot_
*gugur* = _fall_
*semi* = _blossom_

Salom,


MarK


----------



## kgleoite

Here's they are in Irish 

autumn = An Fómhar
winter = An geimhreadh
spring = An t-Earrach
summer = An Samhradh


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Polish: _wiosna_, _lato_, _jesień_, _zima_.


----------



## nebuer18

Maltese: Rebbiegha, Sajf, Harifa, Xitwa


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:  printempo, somero, aŭtuno, vintro.


----------



## poul

Danish:
Forår - Spring
Sommer - Summer
Eferår - Autumn
Vinter - Winther


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic:  Rabee', Saif, Khareef, Shitaa' respectively.


----------



## Pteppic

Norwegian: vår, sommmer, høst, vinter


----------



## sean de lier

We don't have four seasons here also. But I think this is the closest I can get:
Tagalog
Spring: Tagsibol ("sibol" - sprout)
Summer: Tag-araw/tag-init ("araw" - sun; "init" - heat)
Autumn: Taglagas ("lagas" - fall)
Winter: Taglamig ("lamig" - cold)

We only have two seasons here, tag-araw/tag-init, and tag-ulan (rainy season).


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> In Arabic: Rabee', Saif, Khareef, Shitaa' respectively.


 And in Arabic letters: ربيع، صيف، خريف، شتاء (go from right to left).


----------



## Ellis

Azeri:

Spring - yaz (also: bahar)
Summer - yay
Autumn - payız
Winter - qış


----------



## Mahaodeh

Alijsh said:


> *Persian*: bahâr, tâbestân, pâyiz, zemestân


 
In Arabic we use bahar for spice, do you think it's related?


----------



## yannalan

breton language:
nevez amzer (nevez hañv)
hañv
diskar-amzer (dilost hañv)
goañv


----------



## Maja

Serbian:   proleće, leto, jesen, zima.


----------



## Lingvisten

poul said:


> Danish:
> Forår - Spring
> Sommer - Summer
> Eferår - Autumn
> Vinter - Winther


 
more poetic and oldfashioned:
spring - vår
autumn - høst


----------



## Mac_Linguist

*Macedonian*: _пролет_,_ лето_,_ есен_,_ зима_


----------



## mataripis

jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian:   proljeće, ljeto, jesen, zima
> 
> Slovenian:  pomlad, poletje, jesen, zima
> 
> Spanish:    primavera, verano, otono, invierno
> 
> German:     Fruehling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter
> 
> French:      printemps, ete, automne, hiver


In Tropical country like Philippines, there is no snow during winter months but here are the terms for seasons in Tagalog. Winter= Tag lamig(cold season), Summer= Tag Araw(Sunny), Spring= Tag Sibol and Autumn= Tag Lagas


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
*Spring*: In Modern Greek «άνοιξη» ('aniksi, _f._) from the Byzantine feminine noun «ἄνοιξις» ('anoiksis)--> _opening, spring_ from the Classical verb «ἀνοίγνυμι» (ă'noignūmĭ)--> _to open, unfold_, PIE base *weig-/*woig-, _to totter_.
In the ancient language, the name of the season was «ἔαρ» ('ĕār, _n._)--> _spring_, cognate to Lat. _vēr_; in the Mycenaean language it was known as ϝες (*wes) with obscure etymology.
*Summer*: «Θέρος» ('θeros, _n._) or colloquially, «καλοκαίρι» (kalo'ceri, _n._). «Θέρος» comes form the Classical neuter noun «θέρος» ('tʰĕrŏs)--> _summer_, PIE base *gʷʰer-, _heat_. The colloquiallism «καλοκαίρι» is a compound formed with the joining together of the adj. «καλός» (kā'lŏs)--> _good, beatiful_ + masculine noun «καιρός» (kæ'rŏs)--> _time, season_. «Καλοκαίρι» lit. means "good-weathered season".
*Autumn*: «Φθινόπωρο» (fθi'noporo, _n._) from the Classical neuter noun «φθινόπωρον» (pʰtʰĭ'nŏpōrŏn)--> _autumn_; compound formed with the joining together of the verb «φθίω» ('pʰtʰīō) or «φθίνω» ('pʰtʰīnō)--> _to decay, wane_ + feminine noun «ὀπώρα» (ŏ'pōră)--> _fruit_. «Φθινόπωρο» is the season when trees wane.
*Winter*: «Χειμώνας» (çi'monas, _m._) from the Classical masculine noun «χειμών» (xei'mōn)--> _winter_, PIE base *gheim-, _winter, snow_


----------



## Ghabi

Moderator's Note: Dear all, there are also two other threads of the same topic:
- four seasons: spring, summer, autumn, winter
- Summer, Autumn, Winter, Spring
Those two have been closed to avoid further repetitions. If you you want to contribute to this thread, please try to read those two too, to avoid duplications. Please remember always to search the forum first before opening a thread. Thank you.


----------

